# Pismo Power Problem



## JohnnyGold (May 29, 1999)

My PB quit working. It was giving me the reserve power warning when it was plugged in. Shouldn't it be able to run whether it has a battery or not?

Damn, I'm hoping that it was the Yo-Yo adapeter. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

JohnnyGold said:


> My PB quit working. It was giving me the reserve power warning when it was plugged in. Shouldn't it be able to run whether it has a battery or not?
> 
> Damn, I'm hoping that it was the Yo-Yo adapeter. Does anyone have any ideas?


Yes, it should be able to work without a battery when plugged into a source of electricity with the approved adaptor.

It could be a problem with the PMU (Power Management Unit). If memory serves, on these PowerBooks there was a reset button near the video output port.* Remove the battery, disconnect from the adaptor and press and hold this button down for what seems like an eternity (five to ten seconds). Wait thirty to sixty seconds before trying to turn on the PowerBook (I don't know why, but have always been told to do so).

Insert the battery, plug in the adaptor (always to source first, then to PowerBook) and attempt to turn on the machine.

Hope this helps.

*If there is no such button (sorry, it's been a _long_ time since I had my hands on a Pismo) try holding down Apple+Option+P+U while powering on the machine (without battery, but with adaptor). Best of luck!


----------



## JohnnyGold (May 29, 1999)

I was excited when I got your response. I really haven't got to take advantage of this computer. I didn't pay very much for it, but it really has a lot of nice features.
I ran over and tried that reset button. It didn't work.
But, when I was plugging in the power adapter, I saw a blue spark in the cable. I was able to get it to start to reboot when I held the plug a certain way.
The cord must be snapped at the plug. 
I wish I had one to test with.
Thanks


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

eBay is your friend. I'm sure you can find one on there. Well, not _sure_, but I'd be surprised if you couldn't.

Or you could go with the handy dandy soldering iron method.


----------

